# first night



## rugbyken (Sep 19, 2018)

off on short trip abroad only got 6 weeks first night an old favourite the aire at guilberville just off junction 40 the caen to rennes rd bottom of the cherbourg peninsula, it’s 5:50pm still 25deg has come over cloudy but still warm , we crossed on the newhaven dieppe ferry after the 20% over 60s discount £86 for 7mtr van and dog not bad i thought,


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 19, 2018)

Have a lovely time! 
That does sound like a good deal


----------



## The laird (Sep 19, 2018)

Enjoy and stay healthy ken


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 19, 2018)

Well done!
I forgot about that ferry,being in a rush to escape.
As you've saved so much money..... The drinks will be on you !
Are you still as slim as Boris's credibility?


----------



## Wully (Sep 19, 2018)

Have a nice break hope the weather keeps up for You’s I like the way you say 6 weeks is a short trip I struggle too get two weeks mid summer gona have to pick you’re nut on all these wee places you know


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2018)

So not jealous......  enjoy your "short" break and see you down there next year if not before


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 19, 2018)

I'll add the aire to the POIs


----------



## goneoff (Sep 21, 2018)

I would have thought rather than answering questions on here about Sky Go you would be better placed walking your dog on the boardwalk in Roquetas de Mar, whittling a bamboo stick and getting beaten at boules on the free Mijas aire! Enjoy France


----------



## Trotter (Sep 22, 2018)

goneoff said:


> I would have thought rather than answering questions on here about Sky Go you would be better placed walking your dog on the boardwalk in Roquetas de Mar, whittling a bamboo stick and getting beaten at boules on the free Mijas aire! Enjoy France



Being a thickie once again. Don't understand the reference to Sky Go. Have I missed something ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 22, 2018)

Trotter said:


> Being a thickie once again. Don't understand the reference to Sky Go. Have I missed something ?


A different thread

From iPhone “Sky Go” to TV anyone know how to do it?


----------



## goneoff (Sep 22, 2018)

Trotter said:


> Being a thickie once again. Don't understand the reference to Sky Go. Have I missed something ?



Sorry for the thread confusion I was directing this towards Rugbyken!
I also like Demi Moore!


----------

